# 50:1 vs. 40:1 fuel to oil mix



## nbpt100

I was at Walmart the other day and saw a can of premixed 2 cycle fuel and it said it can work with either 50:1 or 40:1 requirements. I can't recall the brand but it was not True Fuel or VIP which are the brands I am familiar with.

How does this 2 cycle fuel brand make this work?

In peoples experiences how fussy is the ratio? Do they mix it at 45:1 and test it to work in machines requiring either ratio?
If this is good I can see this simplifying fuel issues with folks who have equipment with both requirements.

If a machine says 50:1 how fussy is it that 40:1 will not run or cause issues and vise versa?
I am just asking and if anyone has any knowledge or cares to share their experiences I would be interested to read them.


----------



## dawgpile

Many 2-cycle synthetic oils available today can be used in any machine regardless of OEM spec'd ratio when mixed at specified ratios. Here are a couple examples:

Echo Power Blend can be mixed 50:1 using Premium gas(89 or higher Octane)

Amsoil Sabre can be mixed 100:1 using Premium also

Both can be used in any machine thereby eliminating the need for multiple fuel mixes. Synthetic oil lubes more efficiently and produces less smoke, etc.

I have used the Echo product for years and have had zero problems, but you have many choices. I would only mix a gallon at a time to keep things fresh. Many of the oils have a stabilizer in them already which is a plus.

Finally, in a perfect world I'd recommend using Ethanol free fuel. I live in NE Ohio near boat marinas so premium E-free gas is readily available(if you have a Brinks truck handy!). While manufacturers indicate their gear can take up to 10% ethanol, my experience with one of my own Echo trimmers was that the rubber fuel line grommet literally dissolved to mush after just a couple years running E90. That's convinced to make the trip to the marina.

I'm sure Paul or 30yr can comment if they think E90 use is problematic in their businesses.

FWIW...


----------



## paulr44

I know Walmart is the store of choice for many, but I have to chime in and not only agree with dawgpile, but also wish to state that OEM oils are not only superior than box-store oils (save for Echo or Husqvarna), but often the same price or cheaper.

In fact, many x-brand 2-stroke oils out there may cause damage to an engine due to being inferior.
JASO FC or FD, or ISO LEGD are the ONLY specs you should care about. The old API spec. was abandoned years ago, and I've seen oils with NO specs. on it that a customer had in his trunk with his harbor-freight generator.


----------



## paulr44

P.S. Canned fuel (again, OEM quality - look for specs.) or ethanol free fuel is best for occasional use equipment or look-term storage (up to 2 yrs.), and if not using canned fuel use a current-made (not old red sta-bil) ethanol / stabilizer treatment. I put Toro treatment in fuel in Oct. last yr. that still smells and works fine.


----------



## nbpt100

Thanks for both of your inputs. First off I get the whole ethanol thing. I only use ethanol free gas unless in a pinch and I would only use it in 4 cycles for a very short period of time. Walmart was just the store where I saw this premixed gas that can be used with either a 50:1 or 40:1 requirements. It was not the Walmart Store brand which I believe is called SuperTech. It was something else. Again, I don't recall the brand. I did not notice if it was ethanol free or synthetic but I assume it must be.

If I understand correctly, if using a brand name synthetic 2 cycle oil (JASO FC or FD, or ISO LEGD spec. )the actual mix ratio you use is not that critical? From what I have seen Manufacturer branded (Echo, Ryobi , Homelite, poulan etc.) 2 cycle oil is synthetic. I am not sure if it meets those specs Paul quoted.

Therefore, I can use Truefuel (which is ethanol free 92 octane and uses synthetic oil) at 50:1 and use it in a Poulan saw that requires 40:1? Or I can mix my own 50:1 with an ethanol free gas and a brand name synthetic 2 cycle oil? Without any abnormal piston and cylinder wear? 

I assume I may have to tweak the carb jets if it was set for 40:1 and now running 50:1.

Did I get it right? If so, that is awesome info. A great time and space saver and prevents possible mistakes.

Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech

nbpt100 said:


> I assume I may have to tweek the carb jets if it was set for 40:1 and now running 50:1.
> Thanks.


NO, you will not need to "tweek" the carburetor adjustment. The oil in the fuel mix is for lubrication and will not have much if any effect on the mixture, unless you drown the mix in oil. The difference from 40:1 and 50:1 is minuscule and will not make any difference in the way the unit runs.


----------



## 30yearTech

dawgpile said:


> I'm sure Paul or 30yr can comment if they think E90 use is problematic in their businesses.


Yes, ethanol causes all kinds of issues, particularly in 2 cycle equipment. E90 would kill any 2cycle equipment, even E10 shortens their service life.


----------



## dawgpile

I want to correct something I wrote yesterday. I equated gas with 10% ethanol to E90 and that is incorrect. What I should have said is E10, NOT E90. E10 is up to 10% eth, E15 is 15%, and E85 can be up to 85% ethanol. Sorry for the confusion.

The bottom line remains, ethanol free is your best choice for 2 cycle if you can get it (and afford it


----------



## nbpt100

Thanks again for sharing your knowledge. 

Preaching to the choir here on ethanol but important to get the word out to the masses.


----------



## finaprint

I personally use any 50/1 oil at closer to 35/1 or so, the whole idea there was to pollute less and the oils cover different ratios by the amount of true synthetic load bearing compounds in the oil. Barring that the higher the ratio number the faster the piece of equipment will tend to wear and I go too much oil to keep them running forever, I never buy new equipment. 

Every time a piece of equipment is uprated to run less oil that unit has had different heat treats and alloys of parts to survive that lesser amount of oil. I prefer to run at least the ratio called for on the equipment and a little bit more. In my mind the lesser oil stuff is made to wear out faster. Since I haven't bought a chainsaw or trimmer in years it must work, I've had the same 5 chains and 2 trims for over 20 years now and they still run fine. 

Ethanol in fuel? Dump fuel out of tank and then start and run until engine dies, no fuel stabilizer needed. After running into some stabilizer issues I went to that and zero troubles since. Here in Texas, climate has much to do with that type stuff. I run E10 all day long here but often it's closer to E20 but of course they won't tell you that.


----------

